# Plymouth woman to serve year for baby's death.



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> MOM JAILED: Plymouth woman to serve year for baby's death
> 
> By KIMBERLY ASHTON
> For The Patriot Ledger
> ...





> Jennifer Paluseo didn't know what she was doing when she put her newborn son in a garbage bag and threw him in the trash, her family says.


Are you kidding me?

I think she should do every day of the 9 years recommended by the prosecutors. She doesnt remember being pregnant?? BS! My wife is almost 8 months pregnant...come on...a "detached mental state"? Right...enjoy lockdown biatch...


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Agreed, one year is rediculous. Detatched mental state my ass, the only state she should be in is a state run prison for 10 years. :up_yours:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Too bad for her Kerry isn't Governor...................
He'd probably pardon her!
:roll:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The DA is to blame he must have made the deal so she pled guilty. Wounder what prominent family she belong to


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

BHCCPD said:


> The DA is to blame he must have made the deal so she pled guilty. Wounder what prominent family she belong to


To most ADA's.. a win is a win, regardless of length of jail term. This is disgusting...


----------

